

Enable Virtualization on new Sony Laptops - tsuraan
http://feature-enable.blogspot.com/2009/07/enable-vt-on-insydeh2o-based-sony-vaio.html

======
tsuraan
Not sure how many Sony Vaio owners there are around here, but I've been pretty
pissed about the disabled VT instructions since I bought mine. Hopefully this
will let any other Vaio owners fix their laptops as well.

